# Are my kittens getting along?



## deedub626 (Sep 2, 2009)

Currently, I have two kittens. Basil (4 mos & 2 weeks) and newly adopted Boogie (3 mos). They have played under the door with their paws. They have already play together through the carrier with their paws, and also smell each other through the carrier. They have eaten together couple times. I never heard them hiss at each other, as a matter of fact i never heard them hiss at anything before. Basil will sniff Boogie while he is eating. Basil would sniff his tail, his butt, and body. Every time they meet, they will sniff each other or start to wrestle right away. They will chase each other and paw each other in the head, but never hiss. Boogie had make noise couple times as in "get off it hurts" that's when i break them apart and separate them. They will both bite each other in the mouth, and kick while they are both on the floor. My main question is are they getting along, playing or they simply don't like each other...I am confuse.

P.S. Please ignore any grammar errors.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## deedub626 (Sep 2, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm no expert on behavior, but it sounds as if it's going fine. They're at a great age to have a companion introduced, too. If they're eating together with no problems, and as long as they're not hurting each other, I'd let them both out as long as you're there to watch in case trouble starts. Wrestling is normal, my twins still wrestle like little boys. It sounds like you can also recognize when it gets to be a bit too much.


----------



## Chrysalis (Oct 10, 2009)

My cat's name is Basil too! (pronounced Bah-zil, like the British name)

My two 3-4 yr old male tabbies fight ROUGH a lot. But they're best buddies and sleep together, clean each other, nuzzle, etc. 

Here are some examples of their play: 

Rabbit-like kicking to the face
Biting at the neck or face 
Pinning each other down
Chasing each other around the room and then somersaulting into a wrestling position

It sounds completely normal. The only thing I might hold back on is separating them -- they know how to set limits with each other, so you don't necessarily want to interrupt the learning process. If it sounds like the one cat isn't letting up after one begs to be let go, step in. Otherwise, let 'em play.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

My guys spend 1/2 of their time like this: 









And the other half like this:









It sounds to me like your guys are fine


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

I read once (I think it was in Cat vs Cat) that generally if no one is screaming like they're being bloodily murdered, it's not serious. Serious catfights are loud. 

IIRC, according to the book, other signs it's just a play fight and not something to be worried about are switching roles of pounce-er and pounce-ee. If one cat is always harassing and chasing the other cat -- even if no one gets hurt -- that might mean one cat is really bullying the other, which can be stressful for the cat being bullied. However, if sometimes one cat instigates, sometimes the other cat does, and sometimes you see the cats streak through the house with Cat A chasing Cat B, and streak back with Cat B chasing Cat A, those are signs of play-fighting.

In my personal experience, going from mutual grooming, to mutual biting and bunny-kicking, and back to mutual grooming in 5 minutes flat is another sign it's a play-fight.


----------



## PureMuttz (Jul 3, 2009)

Bethany said:


> I read once (I think it was in Cat vs Cat).....If one cat is always harassing and chasing the other cat -- even if no one gets hurt -- that might mean one cat is really bullying the other, which can be stressful for the cat being bullied.


I have that book! Haven't read it all yet. I have the above situation with my two. It's a true pain....trying to find a solution.


----------

